# Just 'cause I'm diagnosed doesn't mean I'm crazy



## JustDuck (Nov 16, 2011)

I having been in therapy for 15 years, medicated for 13, and formally diagnosed w/ BPD for 12. My husband is just as F***ed up (if not more IMHO) but isn't diagnosed or medicated - and has only been in couseling for the last year and a half.

I am constantly having my diagnosis thrown in my face. Everytime we have a fight, or things go wrong, I'm the CRAZY one. He will seriously call me crazy. When he's talking to friends (and I assume coworkers) he has not problem describing me as a "*****", "crazy" or "nuts". 

I struggle with depression, anxiety, severe highs-lows, paranoia, etc etc. I do not need this $###! 

Advice?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't have any advice but, I can relate. I've heard the same sort of things over the years. I also was diagnosed with BPD and a few other things. My reply used to be "The only difference between you and I is a diagnosis".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

real crazy is constantly seeing the same result over and over again and expecting something different the next time


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

He needs to stop this immediately. By him doing this, it is making your condition worse. You definitely need to be surrounded by positive influences. Your self-esteem is being destroyed by his comments and negativity. Perhaps seek couples counseling to resolve the on going verbal abuse. Otherwise, you may want to get out of this relationship.


----------



## mikealone (Nov 26, 2008)

I advise you both do dialectical therapy and start taking fish oil/flaxseed.

Omega-3 Fatty Acids in Fish Oil Soothe Personality Disorder


----------

